# 2.5L "Iron Duke" Jeep wrangler.



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a co-worker who wants to sell his 2000 jeep Wrangler. It it perfect and bone stock with the 4 cyl 2.5L (161cu in) engine and a 5 speed. I have never owned a 4 cyl jeep other than a beat up old CJ-2 back in the 70's and since then I have always had either the V-8 CJ-5 V6 CJ-7 or the inline 6 wrangler. 
How well do the do in the sand? No monster 4 wheeling is expected just rides out to the hatteras sand with my son.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, Are you calling the engine the Iron duke. As far as i know that was strikly a pontiac engine from the late 70's and early 80's. I don't beleave thy were put in jeeps.I would think it would be a chrysler 4 bangor.Personaly i wouldn't use a 4 banger in low gear for the beach.6 cyl maybe, 8 cyl deffinatly.when it came to the inline 6cyl it was a differant story. inlines produce more torque than v engines.I had a 4x4 commanche with the inline 6 for 11 yrs, never a problem with it . but i did get a larger radiator and a trans cooler put on her.


----------



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a 01 2.5 jeep wrangler that I took down to the sand every weekend. It did fairly ok and never had any problems. Although I do wish I had the I-6.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

The 2.5 is Jeep's verision of the Iron Duke. They purchased the rights to it in 1983 when Jeep was owned by AMC and other than the bell housing diffence they are identical to the GM "Iron Duke" Just want some opinions on how well it does in sand with not much load on it, never driven one other than his around town and it does fine.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

james brady said:


> I had a 01 2.5 jeep wrangler that I took down to the sand every weekend. It did fairly ok and never had any problems. Although I do wish I had the I-6.


Awesome, thanks. The load at most would a cooler rack and a few humans


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Alexy, Thinking about it for what you want to do with it, I think it would be fine.I was in the auto business for 40 yrs. The original jeeps were only 4 cyl.They served in North Africa, lots of sand. being the case for the iron duke, it was a great engine. It replaced the engine in the Vega and Astra.Both bad engines.the iron duke pulled G.M.'s but out of the fire.Just keep the oil changed every 2k or 3k.and make sure your rad's filled up, lower p.s.i, and have fun. good luck.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

hunter1 said:


> Alexy, Thinking about it for what you want to do with it, I think it would be fine.I was in the auto business for 40 yrs. The original jeeps were only 4 cyl.They served in North Africa, lots of sand. being the case for the iron duke, it was a great engine. It replaced the engine in the Vega and Astra.Both bad engines.the iron duke pulled G.M.'s but out of the fire.Just keep the oil changed every 2k or 3k.and make sure your rad's filled up, lower p.s.i, and have fun. good luck.


My father in law told me he used to buy Jeeps until the mid 50's still in the crate for 250 dollars as surplus. I wish I could go back in time for a day to two.....
Like I said I drove the thing all over for 3 days and it moves OK. Not a tire smoker by anymeans but it pulled fine.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Me too. When i was in the Army in the late 60's, the jeeps had i think v8's in them, or v6's. Any way they were top heavy. They would turn over, looking at them. I think the jeep 4 banger from WW2 is a clasic.


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

It's all in the tires.....My 89 4 banger Wrangler does fine on the Hatteras sands. I had 31x10.5's aired down to 18psi and it had plenty of torque for 4 people and gear. Smaller tires would not have allowed it to float on the sand as well as it did. GETTING it to the OBX from Maryland was another story though; foot to the floor nearly the entire trip and could barely hear when I got there from driving a topless Jeep on the highway.....but I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

EABiker said:


> It's all in the tires.....My 89 4 banger Wrangler does fine on the Hatteras sands. I had 31x10.5's aired down to 18psi and it had plenty of torque for 4 people and gear. Smaller tires would not have allowed it to float on the sand as well as it did. GETTING it to the OBX from Maryland was another story though; foot to the floor nearly the entire trip and could barely hear when I got there from driving a topless Jeep on the highway.....but I loved every minute of it!


This one has a hard top with the full steel doors. He has a soft top for it as well but I do not think I will swap it out until I get down on the island. I always take 17 down to VA Beach so I don't think there will be top end runs down 95 and 64. I picked her up yesterday during a blizzard where we got 18" of snow. I will say this... it does very good in the snow. 
Today I welded up the plate and hitch to hold the cooler rack on the front. Used the 4 bolts that hold the front tow hooks to mount the plate and hitch up and it fits up nice with no interference of the headlights or turn signals.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My daily driver is a 1999 wrangler with 4cyl & manual trans. I have 158,000 miles on it and it just won’t die. I have had it on the beach in Hatteras (before we had kids, now I take the Tahoe). I just aired way down and it always did fine. 

My wife drives a 2014 4dr Wrangler. I can’t wait to get that on the beach this summer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I've built a few jeeps but the best one I ever had on the sand was my 94 wrangler with the 2.5. Torquey I'll bitch. I got stuck once when they were renourishing the sand here late one night. Put it four low and in first gear. I got out and got on the back and bounce it up and down. It crawled out. I walked up and got back while it was slowly moving.
There are literally tons of parts for them too and very easy to work on if you are handy.

I increased the tire size a little on mine but no lift. It's great on the Beach. I also over inflated my rear tire all the time and kept an air hose wrapped up in it.that way I could add more air to my tires if I needed to after leaving the beach.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I also over inflated my rear tire all the time and kept an air hose wrapped up in it.that way I could add more air to my tires if I needed to after leaving the beach.


Awesome idea!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> I've built a few jeeps but the best one I ever had on the sand was my 94 wrangler with the 2.5. Torquey I'll bitch. I got stuck once when they were renourishing the sand here late one night. Put it four low and in first gear. I got out and got on the back and bounce it up and down. It crawled out. I walked up and got back while it was slowly moving.
> There are literally tons of parts for them too and very easy to work on if you are handy.
> 
> *I increased the tire size a little on mine but no lift. It's great on the Beach.* I also over inflated my rear tire all the time and kept an air hose wrapped up in it.that way I could add more air to my tires if I needed to after leaving the beach.


I am in the same situation it has slightly wider and taller size tires. I will let you know how it does in the sand in about 10 days.


----------

